# Анастасија/Anastasija



## Анастасија (Nov 2, 2006)

Thoughts, when unuttered, when not given to a shape, tend to become shapeless fogs inside of my head, the fogs which then become to settle, to sediment, and to provoke further disquietude. Perhaps that might be viewed as the main reason why I write, though I know that in my writing I am attempting to do an impossible - to convey into words that which cannot be conveyed. By putting into a chains of language my thoughts, my innermost, I am doing a contradiction - aiming to express that which I then, by the language, only limit and discharge of its original connotation. Is not writing then one huge lie?
If it is... Why is it so that I still write?

I write when I can no longer think; for if I do not write, the thoughts are not cleared, fogs take me over, and I see nothing, and I know nothing, and I feel as if I am becoming nothing.

It is utterly difficult and quite strage for me to have written the above two paragraphs in English, and it is the latest of my attempts to convey some of that inside into the language, by choosing that language to be English. One of the reasons why I have joined this forum is to try to write in English, in a foreign language which I am yet to learn to fully feel and to mend my thoughts in accordance with it.

I am sixteen and half years old, attending a classical gymnasium (not that knowing Latin and Greek does much practical difference in my life, though). Sometimes it is hard for me to determine whether I am a child or an adult. At times I think that I never was, nor shall ever be a child - the war in the former Yugoslavia and the effects thereof on my life - fully spent on the territories troubled by post-war and post-socialist atmosphere - had disabled me to live through many an experience child should have; from the other side of the coin, I can never be an adult if I have not been a child before. So what am I? I know not.

All I know is that I want to write. Even more - it is not so much about wanting to do it, but about the urge to write I feel inside of me oftentimes. I am unsure of whether I shall ever be able to clothe my thoughts in this language, but I would truly like to try.

Ah, and my name is Anastasija, as given in the title of the thread and my username.
Please excuse any mistakes in my English - it might not be very laudable, but I try.


----------



## Nickie (Nov 2, 2006)

Welcome to the forums, Anastasija. Enjoy your time here!


Nickie


----------



## MsLokita (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm new here, but welcome to the site anyways, from another "newbie".

Sad, but some people don't get to have any sort of a childhood until later in their adulthood.  Especially if they have to spend childhood years in any type of traumatic situation (e.g., war, abuse, chronic illness).  

I  believe that one may never have the opporunity to enjoy a "normal" childhood, per se, but the child inside each of us can be expressed and enjoyed at all ages, if we find a good place in life, and allow the child to be "freed".    

I think you'll find endless opportunities to write on this site!  And writing to express thoughts and feelings, at least for me, is as essential as oxygen. 

Welcome!


MsL.


----------



## CroZ (Nov 2, 2006)

welcome to the forum Анастасија


----------



## Dreamingsinger (Nov 2, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Ty_lol (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome to the forums.  Enjoy your time here and stick around.
Ty


----------



## EvanOwen (Sep 6, 2008)

*Dobar dan*

Milaya Anastasija,

Vi dobro pishete po-angliski. Sta vash yezik -- srbski? makendonski?

Evan Owen


----------



## WriterDude (Sep 6, 2008)

Wow... that's one impressive way to say hi, Anastasija.

Welcome to the forum. Hope you like it here. And don't worry about the english part. A lot of us here mainly speak another language. I'm from Norway myself and speak norwegian..


----------



## SparkyLT (Sep 6, 2008)

This intro thread is from 2 years ago. How'd it get bumped, what's going on?


----------



## SparkyLT (Sep 6, 2008)

But why?


----------



## WriterDude (Sep 6, 2008)

Two years old? Heh, I didn't notice.


----------



## Tiamat (Sep 6, 2008)

Looks like Evan wanted to try out his language skills.


----------



## Shinn (Sep 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome to WF


----------



## wacker (Sep 8, 2008)

Hello Anastasija and welcome to the forum.


----------

